# pregnant cats nipples seem small



## amylou

Hi all. I'm just after a bit of advice really.
My pure orange Cleo is heavily pregnant. As in I've been waiting for days but nothing as yet.
I've read lots online about the signs of labour but have a few questions.
Do all pregnant queens lose their hair around the teats?
Cleo hasn't yet and also her teats seem small. (Although she is a tiny cat herself)
I've gently squeezed her teats and a little milk came out.
Other than this I can't see any real signs. She's not acting particularly restless. She's not eating as much but doesn't refuse her favourite dreamies treats.
She is very big especially at the sides. I can feel the kittens.
Does all this sound OK? Do you think labour is imminent. I'm loathed to take her temp as she is extremely timid and I don't want to stress her.
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Aww...Hang in there Amylou!!
We do have a lot of people, but people are on at all kinds of times! We have people from around the world here!
I wish I could help with your specific question, but I'm not that well versed in pregnant mama kitties!
Someone will respond-just have a little patience!!
In the meantime, you can use the 'Search' mode on the forum to find other threads with similar questions!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

We have a lot of fosterers here who help care for pregnant mama cats before they are later spayed and kittens are found homes for...
I'm sure they could help with any questions!


----------



## dt8thd

First off, do you have an idea of when Cleo became pregnant? The typical gestation period for cats is around 9 weeks, give or take a few days.


----------



## amylou

Yes. Judging by my calculations she was 9 weeks on Wednesday. I only found out when I took her in to be spayed and the vet informed me she was pregnant.
The vet said she thought she was around 7 weeks. That was 2 weeks ago.
Its just a waiting game I suppose but I'm excited and nervous. I'm scared to go out and leave her because I worry about her getting into difficultirs . she really is a tiny cat I just worry and want to be there for her.


----------



## zuma

I'm by no means an expert, but how old is your cat? You said she's tiny, so I'm assuming also young and first time pregnant, not a stray? If so, please don't take any chances. If you're worried take her to the vet. There can be complications with mothers who are still a kitten themselves. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Venusworld21

The waiting is always the hardest part. I had a pregnant foster that the shelter told me was due any day and she held onto those little suckers for another week.  I had another pregnant foster and with her I couldn't even feel the babies moving, and she popped out 5 healthy little monsters 4 days later. There's a LOT of variation...she probably won't have every sign you read about (the same is true of humans--not everyone has the same birth experience). 

I also share Zuma's questions...how small is she? Young? First litter? If she's under a year old, watch her VERY closely. Also, if it's her first litter. Try not to interfere with the actual birth process though (when she finally has them!  ) unless mom or babies seem to be in trouble. It's better to let her do as much as she can on her own. If you'd like, I have a digital info booklet from the shelter I foster for that talks about birth, what to watch for, etc. If you want to private message me your email address, I'd be happy to forward it on to you.


----------



## MowMow

Zima, I thought same thing when I saw she was "tiny". Be very watchful and don't hesitate to call the vet if you're unsure.


----------



## Blumpy710

My cat was 8 months old when she had her 3 kittens. She is a very small girl and her nipples were small too.


----------



## amylou

She is 1 year old.
I think she's just generally a small cat. This is her first litter. But I am keeping a watchful eye. I don't know I'm probably just being paranoid as I don't think she's exhibiting much mothering behaviour. 
Today she just Been sleeping. I'm starting to doubt she's even got any in there and is just stressing me out for kicks lol.


----------



## amylou

Cleo has given birth to 4 gorgeous kittens tonight. Cleo and kittens all doing well so happy days


----------



## 10cats2dogs

WOO HOO!! Glad all is good!


----------



## marie73

What the?????

I don't know nothin' about birthin' no kittens!!!!!!

Signed, 

Cleo :blackcat :shock:


----------



## zuma

Yay! Glad it all went well! Pictures? 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MowMow

Congrats on a safe and healthy birth. Remember she can bred again while she's still nursing so keep her away from males and spay her ASAP!!


----------



## sweetcuddles

Before you spay her, wait until babies are weaned off mommy's milk and eating on their own. I agree with keeping her away from males, but wait until her babies are weaned from her milk and eating on their own first.


----------



## amylou

A couple of pics have been uploaded to my album. I'm sure everyone will think they're as gorgeous as I do.


----------



## MowMow

MowMow said:


> Congrats on a safe and healthy birth. Remember she can bred again while she's still nursing so keep her away from males and spay her ASAP!!


in case anyone isn't aware of it's meaning, ASAP means 'As Soon As Possible'...... meaning as soon as the kittens are eating on their own.


----------

